# 20 Volt Dewalt



## GoSkins (Dec 8, 2012)

Anyone using the Dewalt 20v yet? I'm down to my last 18v battery, so I need to decide if i'm gonna stay with dewalt or go to milwaukee.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 8, 2012)

Milwaukee, for the win...just my 2 cents. If you have medium to heavy use, thats what I'd do.


----------



## havasu (Dec 9, 2012)

I dealt with the same situation recently but after adding up the price of the 18v circular saw, the sawzall type recip saw, and the hammer drill, it was much cheaper just to go out and buy a few new batteries. BTW, they usually go on sale for about $110 for a pair of them at Christmas time.


----------



## GoSkins (Dec 9, 2012)

This is my third set of batts. Dewalt is dropping the 18v line, which really pisses me off because of all of the tools I have. I'm thinking I might as well start switching. Just don't know if I stay with Dewalt or go Milwaukee.


----------



## havasu (Dec 9, 2012)

I was told DeWalt was dropping the 18v line as well, by every competitor other than DeWalt. I contacted DeWalt directly and said although they were upgrading their tool line, the 18v was in fact getting upgraded, but the batteries will be available for years. In fact, I just purchased a new DeWalt hammer drill with a different battery configuration, but it now allows both the new and old batteries (both black and yellow bases).

They do now offer a lighter Lithium battery type which is pretty slick, but just like computers, cell phones and cars, the minute you buy it, there will be something better just behind it.


----------



## GoSkins (Dec 9, 2012)

I seen a Dewalt truck and talked to the guy. He said everyone has to go lithium, he also said the 18v lithium kinda bombed. So they are dropping the 18v all together and doing 12v & 20v lithium. I love my 18's but with this being the 3rd set of extra batts I don't know how long the tools are gonna last? I know i'm ramblin but i'm just frustrated.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Nov 1, 2013)

I have the 20v LI hammer drill/impact combo.

Bought them at Lowes. The way the pricing was it was like the impactor was free once you priced the drill, charger and two batteries.

LI has the advantage of not self discharging when not in use.

This set really replaced one of the old Makita drills with the uber long handle.

I had a Kawasaki drill set from Coscto, but the batteries got killed doing a kitchen remodel. Fine for hooby use, but industrial use, no.


----------

